# Unable to retrieve RELENG_6.4 src



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello,

Im trying to upgrade from 6.2 -> 6.4 using cvsupfile.

The problem is, and i have run this 4 times already, after the process finishes there is nothing in the /usr/src directory.

Why is that?

The first time i ran it, i saw it deleting and adding files because the previous build 6.2 src was there. But after it finished there were no files there.

My cvsupfile looks like this.

*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
*default base=/usr
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all tag=RELENG_6.4
ports-all tag=.
#doc-all tag=.

# End

The command im running is

cvsup -L 2 /usr/local/etc/cvsupfile

I'd like to read the UPDATING file from the /src directory before i start.

Thanks


----------



## tangram (Feb 11, 2009)

It appears you have some syntax wrong.

Try the following:


```
*default host=cvsup.freebsd.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_6_4
*default delete usr-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
ports-all tag=.
```

Take a look at the files under /usr/share/examples/cvsup for information. Also take a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html.


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you but what syntax would that be? Are you talking about this line;

*default base=/var/db

I wish it to be /usr

Also, why would my syntax be wrong? I copied what was posted in another thread by somebody from Freebsd, exactly.


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Also you specified

*default release=cvs tagg=RELENG_6_4

tagg ? with two g's?

Could sombody show me what the correct options are exactly?


----------



## tangram (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi mike,

It was suppose to be tag and not tagg on my post (fixed it).

The syntax mistake was RELENG_6.4 instead of RELENG_6_4.


----------



## tangram (Feb 11, 2009)

mikie46 said:
			
		

> Thank you but what syntax would that be? Are you talking about this line;
> 
> *default base=/var/db
> 
> ...



Do notice that *default base=/var/db is the default. It is used by csup to place certain status files in what is called the â€œbaseâ€ directory. These files help csup to work more efficiently, by keeping track of which updates you have already received.


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Do notice that *default base=/var/db is the default. It is used by csup to place certain status files in what is called the â€œbaseâ€ directory. These files help csup to work more efficiently, by keeping track of which updates you have already received.



I see but i already have it as /usr instead of /var/db from a previous build and that was when i installed 6.2. So are you saying i can change it to /var/db instead evern if it hasnt been like that until now?


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Now im getting this

Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsupfile"
Unknown host "cvsup.freebsd.og"

I cant win.


----------



## tangram (Feb 11, 2009)

Try to run csup with the tag corrected first. If it doesn't work consider reviewing http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/cvsup.html and my suggestions to see if it helps.

The unkwown host problem it's because it should be *.org* and not og. Typo errors are nasty


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for your help. It seems to be running finally.


----------



## tangram (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for the typos


----------



## mikie46 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well im still unsure about something.

When i first ran cvsupfile i still had my 6.2 source in place. When i tried upgrading to 6.4 src i had nothing left in the src directory due to the error in my cvsupfile.

My question is, now that i have the src for 6.4 is it safe to go ahead with updating?

The other thing is this. In UDATING it states that i should first upgrade 6.2 to the latest source branch before upgrading to 6.4. Currently i have;

6.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD

Which is probably not the latest source for that release.

thanks


----------



## brd@ (Feb 11, 2009)

That is fine, go ahead and upgrade to 6.4


----------

